# Can't remove impeller



## Soupbone (Apr 7, 2018)

If someone knows a trick to remove a stuck impleller it would really be appreciated. I have tried heating it with a torch but no luck. The problem is that I can't really get a good hold of it to apply the amount of force that must be needed, any ideas?


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Drip some PB Blaster down the shaft for a week or two - you have all Summer ! Pretty good stuff.


----------



## Soupbone (Apr 7, 2018)

Thanks, I can give that a try. I really loaded it up with Kano Aerokroil Penetrating Oil. Part of my problem is that I don't know how to go about pulling it off. Can't really get a good hold of it to apply enough pressure to break it free.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Soupbone said:


> Thanks, I can give that a try. I really loaded it up with Kano Aerokroil Penetrating Oil. Part of my problem is that I don't know how to go about pulling it off. Can't really get a good hold of it to apply enough pressure to break it free.


i assume you already pulled the augers? if the impeller is stuck it would probably be a good idea to replace the impeller bearing . so you have to take bucket off. check out you-tube on removing the Honda hs55 bucket to change auger belt and impeller bearing. same procedure.

with that off it will be easier to apply penetrating oil. that bearing is most likely bad.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF Soupbone

Patience is key. I've been working on getting some wheels off a very neglected rototiller and it takes time to do it without wrecking something.

.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Did you heat it with propane, MAPP, or oxy-acetylene? The latter being the hottest. What part are you having problems with? Is this the impeller itself or the pulley? Is there a pin through the impeller? How have you tried to get it off?


----------



## Soupbone (Apr 7, 2018)

Heated it up with MAPP, cherry red. The impeller bearing is bad. The pin came out without a problem. Been soaking it for a couple of days now. At least when I spray lubricant down the impeller shaft it leaks out where the pulley shaft meets the impeller, that didn't happen before I heated it up so maybe I'll get lucky.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Soupbone said:


> Heated it up with MAPP, cherry red. The impeller bearing is bad. The pin came out without a problem. Been soaking it for a couple of days now. At least when I spray lubricant down the impeller shaft it leaks out where the pulley shaft meets the impeller, that didn't happen before I heated it up so maybe I'll get lucky.


i think ya got it.


----------



## KOBO (Jul 15, 2017)

I'm not sure what your situation looks like, so forgive me if I am missing your point.

Were you by any chance hammering on the end of the shaft? Could it have mushroomed a bit? 

Can you drill holes near the center of the pulley? You can then run bolts through the holes, put a fender washer and nut on underneath and use a puller. 

Like this perhaps?: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=St-si9RjLCw


On my machine I was able to get the pulley off but not the collar it was bolted to. Using some couplers and heat I could then use a puller and got it off real easy.

The pics are what I had to do on my Ariens.


----------



## Copper116 (Jan 24, 2015)

You may want to bring it to a car mechanic with a press... that should push it through with no problem and only cost you a few bucks...


----------



## Danward (Sep 22, 2018)

Have you separated the front of the machine from the rear? If by chance you haven't, it will very difficult working in the small confines of the impeller housing. If separated, you take the belt off the impeller pulley and remove three bolts to remove the impeller drive and then one additional bolt and you can then pull the entire auger/impeller assembly out (assuming you've unbolted the four bolts from each side of auger shaft). Remove shear pins, remove right and left sides of auger, remove auger trans, then you're left with impeller and impeller shaft. Gear puller or vise and heat should be much more manageable now that you have some room to work. Let us know how it works out.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

donyboy had a heck of a time


----------

